# help with exo terra tank lock



## lizard lover =D (Sep 27, 2008)

hiya can anyone help me with the exo terra tank lock? dose anyone know how to change the combination on it? at the moment its factory default 000 

heres a link of the on i mean http://www.bitsforpets.com/images/thumbs150/exo-terra-terrarium-lock.jpg


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

open it up so it is unlocked and then stick a pen in the little thing at the bottom and keep it there as you change the pin to whatever you want, then release and it will be changed. HTH


----------

